# Bremseinstellung beim BG



## Jetblack (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo Big Gamer,

ich brauch mal eine Antwort aus der Praxis. Welche Bremskraft stellt Ihr tatsächlich bei voller Spule bei den entsprechenden Klassen ein ?

50lbs
80lbs
130lbs

Die Theorie besagt ja: 50er - ca. 18lbs, 80er - ca. 28 lbs, 130er - ca. 45 lbs

Wie haltet Ihr es in der Realität ?

Hintergrund der Frage: Ich hab grad eine 50er (die man auch als 80er fischen kann) Rolle mit 100lbs Mono bespult und bei voller Spule auf 60lbs eingestellt ..... ich denke das kann kein normaler Mensch auf Dauer an der Rute halten. (mal abgesehen davon, dass es die Schnur und den Fisch kosten würde...)

Gruß Jetblack 

Gruß Jetblack


----------



## wave (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*

hallo jetblack,


als faustregel kannst du nehmen, dass man auf strike ca. 25% der schnurtragkraft einstellen sollte.
bei einer guten, funktionierenden bremse hast du dann ca. 50% der schnurtragkraft auf full drag.
das lässt dir auch bei leerer werdender spule (d.h. größer werdender bremskraft) genug spielraum.
diese faustregel gilt eigentlich weltweit. oftmals werden z.b. beim lure schleppen auf marlin, insbes. mit softheads, nur 12-18 lbs drag gefischt und wenn der fisch gehakt ist geht der bremshebel auf strike oder auf full je nach situation.
noch ein tipp, benutze zum einstellen der bremse immer eine zugwaage, an der schnur mit der hand zu ziehen und zu schätzen bring nix, da täuscht man sich meistens gewaltig.
wenn du noch fragen hast, melde dich nochmal!
grüße aus berlin


----------



## Jetblack (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*

@Wave - danke für den ersten Input.

Das deckt sich ziemlich mit meinen physikalischen Überlegungen und meiner Erfahtrung in Norwegen. Allerdings fehlt mir BG Erfahrung zu 99,8% weswegen ich die Frage stelle.

Klar sollte die Werte immer mit einer Zugwaage geprüft werden, um dieses "das hab ich im Gefühl"-Gefühl auszuschalten. Aber eine 4kg Einstellung für Norwegen ist halt doch was komplett anderes als mal mit 30lbs auf der Bremse zu fischen.


----------



## wave (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*

hi jetblack,

du hast völlig recht, du wirst dich wundern wieviel druck das ist!!
zu deiner letzten frage - natürlich kann man das nicht mit der hand halten, deswegen brauchst du für diese fischerei dringend einen guten harness, so dass du dem zug des fisches dein körpergewicht entgegensetzen kannst.
wo willst du denn fischen und auf was - und fischst du aus dem kampfstuhl, oder stand up?


----------



## Karstein (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*

Nick & Marc, ich seh schon: in Berlin nächste Woche seid ihr dann nicht mehr zu sehen vor lauter Bremsspielerei an den Avets! :m


----------



## Jetblack (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*

@Karsten .... ich such noch jemanden, der über den Parkplatz sprintet ..... mit einem Circle im Mieder


----------



## Karstein (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*

Kriegste unseren Kampf-Retriever Paddy an die Schnur angebunden - wenn ihm ´ne läufige Hündin vorgesetzt wird, qualmt sogar die Bremse Deiner T-RX!!! :m


----------



## duck_68 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Kriegste unseren Kampf-Retriever Paddy an die Schnur angebunden - wenn ihm ´ne läufige Hündin vorgesetzt wird, qualmt sogar die Bremse Deiner T-RX!!! :m




Köstlich :m  :m  :m


----------



## Dorschi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*

Und wie macht Ihr das praktisch?
Ne 50 Kg Federwage an einen Wandhaken und dan einstellen?
Kann mir das noch nicht so richtig vorstellen! Beschreibt doch bitte mal.


----------



## Ansgar (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> Hintergrund der Frage: Ich hab grad eine 50er (die man auch als 80er fischen kann) Rolle mit 100lbs Mono bespult ...



Mal unabhaengig von der Frage, die ich aehnlich beantwortet haette wie "wave" - ausser dass die Jungs hier teilweise noch weiter runtergehen beim Trollen als 12 - 18 IBS (teilw 4kg Bremse auf der 50er/80er) - mal ne Gegenfrage: ne 50er, die man als 80er fischen kann bespult mit ner 100er??? Und was soll das?? )

Nehme an, Du fischt nen 100m Mono - Topshop und dann geflochtene? Was hast Du damit vor? Standup Big Marlin Trolling oder was??

Wieviel Meter Schnur kriegst Du denn da insgesamt drauf?

Ist ja Wahnsinn das alles ... )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Jetblack (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*

@Ansgar - natürlich ist das mit der Schnur Quark!! aber ich wollte halt die Spule vollmachen, und nicht 1,5 km 80lbs Geflochtene draufrollern - sondern nur einen Zugtest mit einer strammen Strippe machen, damit mir die Fetzen nicht gleich um die Ohren fliegen. Ein Trockentest! Die Schnur muß wieder runter, weil die Lauflänge nicht stimmt, da sind wir uns einig


----------



## Ansgar (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @Ansgar - natürlich ist das mit der Schnur Quark!! aber ich wollte halt die Spule vollmachen, und nicht 1,5 km 80lbs Geflochtene draufrollern - sondern nur einen Zugtest mit einer strammen Strippe machen, damit mir die Fetzen nicht gleich um die Ohren fliegen. Ein Trockentest! Die Schnur muß wieder runter, weil die Lauflänge nicht stimmt, da sind wir uns einig





Hehehe, und ich dachte schon, Du wolltest auf die ganz grossen mit ner 50er ) 
Denn verstehe ich auch die 60Ibs auf der Bremse - wolltest mal sehen, was das Teil hergibt? Gibt nen Film ueber Marlin in Ghana, da hat das auch mal einer wissen wollen - der ist dann gleich ueber die Reeling gegangen, hehehehe  :q  :q  (Film gibt es bei Melton)

Jo, 1,5km geflochtene draufeiern ist doof, das ist wahr. Aber denn haettest Du damit den Trockentest mal richtig machen koennen! Wie wave sagt, Harness und Gimbal an,  und denn bindest Du das Ding an Dein Auto an und ein Kumpel/Frau/Freundin setzt sich rein und gibt Gas! 500m im ersten run und denn Bremse rauf auf halb und noch mal 200m - mal ein realitaetsnaher Test ) ) )
Denn hast Du mal nen vernuenftigen Test - und das mit Bremse einstellen hat sich gelohnt ) ) 
Und kleines Video zum Beweis, damit jeder sehen kann, was die Avets wirklich drauf haben )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt nen Film ueber Marlin in Ghana, da hat das auch mal einer wissen wollen - der ist dann gleich ueber die Reeling gegangen, hehehehe  :q  :q  (Film gibt es bei Melton)



@ Ansgar: wärste am 12.02. hier zum Norwegentreffen in Berlin mit vonner Partie, könntest den Streifen noch mal sehen - den zeigen wir am Abend bei der Boardie-internen Veranstaltung! Kassette habe ich schon zuhause liegen. :m

PS für alle Neu-Mitleser: mit Stefan Schuller, Jan Lange und Marc Inoue haben wir übrigens erstklassiges Big-Game-Knowhow vor Ort beim 2. Norwegentreffen - es wird auch einen Stand vom Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland BGFC geben.


----------



## Micky Finn (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*

Hallo Karsten,

na die Welt ist klein, Stefan Schuller´s und meine Wege haben sich schon im Mukalla und Plymouth gekreuzt....... da freu ich mich ja noch mal extra auf Berlin.


----------



## wave (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*

moin,

um dorschis frage zu beantworten:
man sollte die rute am besten in einen rutenhalter stellen und dann mit der waage ziehen!
somit ist gewährleistet, dass die schnur den selben winkel wie beim strike eines fisches hat, außerdem bietet ein rutenhalter des festesten halt für die rute.
die waage sollte einen sog. maximum reading point haben, ein zeiger, der bei dem höchsten gewicht stehen bleibt.
ein letztes nicht ganz so wichtiges detail ist die tatsache, dass die meisten crews den clicker der rolle beim bremstest (zumindest beim full drag - test)ausschalten, da dieser zusätzlichen (nur minimal) widerstand bietet.
so dorschi in zukunft kannst du deine bremsen aufs gramm genau einstellen und nie wieder einen fisch verlieren!!!

gruß


----------



## Dorschi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*

Besten Dank! Das hilft mir weiter. Habe mich schon immer gefragt, wie man die Bremse so richtig einstellt. Aber meine süße 30 vsw wartet ja noch auf ihren Einsatz.


----------



## Ansgar (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> mit Stefan Schuller, Jan Lange und Marc Inoue haben wir übrigens erstklassiges Big-Game-Knowhow vor Ort beim 2. Norwegentreffen - es wird auch einen Stand vom Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland BGFC geben.




Melden die Jungs sich hier auch in Zukunft zu Wort? (Der oben genannte Marc - ist das 'wave'?)?

Waere ja mal was... )

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*

@ Ansgar: jupp, wave ist Marc. 

Stefan ist leider recht stark eingespannt, aber er wollte sich auch irgendwann mal hier anmelden.

@ MickyFinn: wie, beim Congerstippen war er auch dabei damals???


----------



## Micky Finn (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bremseinstellung beim BG*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ansgar: jupp, wave ist Marc.
> 
> Stefan ist leider recht stark eingespannt, aber er wollte sich auch irgendwann mal hier anmelden.
> 
> @ MickyFinn: wie, beim Congerstippen war er auch dabei damals???


Jepp war auch mit dabei beim "Schlangen ziehen".....   :q


----------

